# Rennen im Norden / 14. Buchholzer Stevens Cup 2012



## Tracer (17. Februar 2012)

*Buenos dias amigos!
die gerüchteküche brodelt!
einer der schönste cc-rennen im norden soll am 15.07.2012 statt finden.
der termin ist noch nicht 100% bestätig, aber so gut wie sicher. also, dann könnt ihr den termin fett in eurem rennkalender eintragen.
wir sehen uns auf der rennstrecke!
m.f.g
willy
*


----------



## Maracuja10 (18. Februar 2012)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (23. Mai 2012)

Der Termin steht ja laut BDR. Wer kann was zur Strecke/Distanz etc. sagen? Ich sehe nur ne 3km Runde? Kein Marathon?

Gruß


----------



## Maracuja10 (24. Mai 2012)

Ist nen Cross Country Rennen


----------



## neubicolt (24. Mai 2012)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Ist nen Cross Country Rennen



Soweit klar, ich war nur der Meinung dass auch nen Marathon dazu gehört ...

Gruß


----------



## Maracuja10 (24. Mai 2012)

Nee, leider nicht.
Auf einen Marathon hätte ich auch etwas mehr Lust 
Aber nen CC-Rennen ist auch nett. Wenigstens mal ein Rennen in der näheren Umgebung, wo man nicht ganz so weit fahren muss.


----------



## neubicolt (24. Mai 2012)

Ja hast recht, ich kann morgens bequem mitm Bike anrollen, dass hat natürlich was . Genauso wie beim Crossduathlon in Harburg...

Gruß


----------



## tihadi (24. Mai 2012)

Moin,

gibt es schon irgendwo eine Offizielle Ausschreibung für die Stevens-Cup Serie 2012/2013? 

VG
Timo


----------



## David_B (14. Juli 2012)

Doof, dass das Wetter wieder so beschissen ist.


----------



## Tracer (14. Juli 2012)

mein wetter frosch sag für morgen: *kein Regen!*


----------



## David_B (14. Juli 2012)

Wäre geil. Bin gerade zur Strecke gefahren, wollte fotografieren. Lorraine dachte ich wolle sie verarschen als ich ungläubig fragte, wo denn die Leute sind.
Das Rennen findet ja aber erst morgen statt, ich Trottel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David_B (15. Juli 2012)

Da hast du aber einen guten Wetterfrosch!


----------



## Lotte.2000 (15. Juli 2012)

Oh ja, das Wetter war super und die Strecke fand ich klasse. Es hat wahnsinnig viel Spaß gemacht, war alles prima organisiert.

Vielen Dank!

Tolle Bilder hast Du da gemacht .

(Nr. 206, starre Gabel und Singlespeed, vielleicht hast Du mich dabei)

es grüßt René


----------



## David_B (15. Juli 2012)

Deinen Namen habe ich auf deinem unteren Rücken mehrfach gelesen. Dennoch bist du nur einmal im Hintergrund zu erkennen:


----------



## kettenteufel (15. Juli 2012)

Ein großes Lob an die Veranstalter. Super Strecke!


----------



## Samariter (16. Juli 2012)

Super Rennen, auch wenn CC  nicht meine Paradedisziplin ist. Mein Sohn hatte ebenfalls viel Spaß - sofort und gern wieder!


----------



## Stronglight (17. Juli 2012)

ich fand die Veranstaltung auch wieder prima und komme immer wieder gerne obwohl mir der Kurs absolut nicht liegt und ich auch noch - bedingt durch meinen Infekt letzte Woche - leider aufgeben musste  
Egal, bei den netten Leuten musste ich einfach wiederkommen 

Bis zum nächsten Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (17. Juli 2012)

Stronglight schrieb:


> ich fand die Veranstaltung auch wieder prima und komme immer wieder gerne obwohl mir der Kurs absolut nicht liegt und ich auch noch - bedingt durch meinen Infekt letzte Woche - leider aufgeben musste
> Egal, bei den netten Leuten musste ich einfach wiederkommen
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Jahr



Das ist natürlich Schade. Ich fand den Kurs wirklich super und ich konnte die Vorteile mit meinem Singlespeed für mich nutzen . 
Du bist doch mit Kamera auf dem Lenker gefahren, gibt es da schon ein Video?
Na dann bis zum nächsten Jahr, im Januar vielleicht wieder das Finale im Cross-Cup .

Es grüßt René


----------



## Stronglight (17. Juli 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich Schade. Ich fand den Kurs wirklich super und ich konnte die Vorteile mit meinem Singlespeed für mich nutzen .
> Du bist doch mit Kamera auf dem Lenker gefahren, gibt es da schon ein Video?
> Na dann bis zum nächsten Jahr, im Januar vielleicht wieder das Finale im Cross-Cup .
> 
> Es grüßt René



Ja, ca. eine Runde habe ich aufgenommen, danach war blöderweise die Speicherkarte voll weil ich vergessen hatte sie vorher zu leeren 
Ich werde es mal die Tage auf YT packen und den Link hier rein setzen wenn ihr möchtet 

Ja, mit dem Crosser liegt mir der Kurs schon ein wenig mehr


----------

